# Moving to US - advice needed



## Heather82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you can help, I just need some general advice or a reality check. I'm British, 26 and have lived in the UK all my life apart from the first 6months when I was born in the US (my parents were working out there for a few years). This means I have US citizenship, I have my US passport and I'm currently applying for my Social Security number.

I have wanted to move to the US for years but only now do I feel ready to do it. I have set May 2009 as my deadline and I have booked flights to NYC (I don't plan to stick around in NY).

My concern is basically that I don't have a plan yet and: -

- I have no friends or relatives in the US 
- The current unemployment rates scare me 

So what I want to know is am I taking a very stupid risk if I go over to the states in the current climate? I currently work as a marketing exec in London where I'm happy and the salary is good. I just want to experience america, not too fussy as to where. At the end of the day I'm single with no ties and I feel I'll never forgive myself if I don't at least give it a shot.

Ideally I'd like to do the tourist/traveller bit initially and then look for a job. I will have about £3000 capital.

If anyone could advise me on the best way to do this. Am I taking a big risk not having a job lines up before I go? Are there any places/ cities I should focus on that perhaps have a lower unemployment rate? Any resources or advice that might be of use I'd be extremely grateful!!

Thanks all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Well, you've certainly got the tough part sorted out (i.e. that you don't need a visa either to visit or to work). But it would probably help if you worked up some sort of plan for yourself. As you say, the current employment situation in the US (and most other countries) is not looking good and there are no guarantees about finding work, etc.

The other factor that will be difficult is that you'll have absolutely no credit record in the US. (Your UK record is useless in the US.) That can make it hard to rent a flat and to set up your initial utilities, accounts (credit cards, cable tv, etc.) and most forms of insurance. Not impossible, but be prepared for a few challenges - usually overcome by paying up front. For young adults your age, the usual procedure is to have Mom and Dad co-sign for the first flat, car loan, credit card, etc. But the assumption is that Mom and Dad are in the area and have their own (excellent) credit history.

You may want to start a job search now, while you're still employed in London. See if your current employer has any contacts or branches in the US where you could apply using your current boss as a reference. US employers normally want references they can phone (so that comments are "off the record"). 

Starting a job search now will also give you some idea of what sort of reception your current CV will receive. The usual response is to hear nothing at all. If you can get a couple replies suggesting that you contact them when you reach the US, you have a shot.

The other thing I'll mention is that £3000 won't last you long as a tourist. You may do better to save it for the inevitable "start-up costs" of living in the US (rental deposits, deposits for utilities, misc. living costs until your first pay check comes in). I visit the US a couple times a year, and I usually run through half that amount in the four weeks I spend over there - on just accommodation, car rental and food - and I'm living more or less like a local, not doing much "touristy" at all.

Not trying to discourage you, but given the current employment uncertainties, you may very well want to start looking for a job well before you go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dvedsctt (Dec 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to start a job search now, while you're still employed in London. See if your current employer has any contacts or branches in the US where you could apply using your current boss as a reference. US employers normally want references they can phone (so that comments are "off the record").
> 
> Not trying to discourage you, but given the current employment uncertainties, you may very well want to start looking for a job well before you go.
> Cheers,
> Bev



I agree with Bev... it would be wise to search for work in advance of moving. I am a risk averse person, though. You might be far more comfortable with the idea.

Best of luck with your decision!
Scott


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You will need to work up an American-style resume rather than a CV. Some things that are typical on a CV are either not advisable or are actually illegal in the US. For instance, it is illegal to include a resume or any information that indicates race. American resumes do not contain hobbies, interests, or membership in any organization other than professional groups. Most UK-type qualifications such as 'clerical level 3A' are totally meaningless in the US. Even professional courses, such as "IBM VSAM for Systems Programmers" are generally omitted. In fact, the word 'qualification' has a different meaning. In the US, your qualifications are proven skills and experience. In the UK, qualifications are courses you have finished and certificates you have recieved.

Also, you need to have the spelling and grammar Americanized, or employers are likely to think they are errors. So drop the u's (color), that doubled consonant (traveling), and the plural form with group words (the team is).


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Some things that are typical on a CV are either not advisable or are actually illegal in the US.


Er.....no! It might be illegal at certain stages of the application process for the employer to request information on your race/national origin/age/familial status/immigration status/etc, but it ain't illegal for you to put it on there. Not sure why you'd want to though!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Heather82 said:


> Am I taking a big risk not having a job lines up before I go?


You're young, single....sounds like a good plan to me. Your capital is a little low, though I've moved countries with less when I was your age. Go for it. Always keep enough cash for a return airfare.


----------



## Heather82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for your advice, 

I'd love to have a job lined up before I go but part of me wants to have a bit of a look around first before I commit to somewhere and perhaps just get bar/ restaurant (hopefully don't need CV for that) work to tide me over initially as I know my money won't go far. I think though like you say if I get my CV out to some companies then hopefully I will have at least some contacts and maybe even an interview when I do go. I'm quite keen on Chicago so perhaps I should focus there to start with.

I will work on Americanizing my CV... I forgot about the spelling and admit I didn't know about them not including hobbies... I sent my CV to my uncle who has contacts in Boston and he said that I should put some community/charity work on there because apparently that is important? I did some charity work last year so thought I could use that. 

I think accomodation is going to be a big issue, although I may have a friend of a friend who could put me up in NY for a bit. Does anyone know if hostelling is pretty safe in the US for a lone female traveller?


----------



## aimee_lee2008 (Dec 11, 2008)

Heather82 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you can help, I just need some general advice or a reality check. I'm British, 26 and have lived in the UK all my life apart from the first 6months when I was born in the US (my parents were working out there for a few years). This means I have US citizenship, I have my US passport and I'm currently applying for my Social Security number.
> 
> ...


It's better you stay in London... you have great job in the Uk.. The economy is really bad in the US..Thats what my husband told me his the US now... business is going down 
lots of business jobs are depriatiating....

if you were medical.... education...thats pretty much you wont get laid off... 

my advice.. ..moved to not a highly urbanized cityl... cost of living is too high...

You can go to the US if the economy is doing better


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> Er.....no! It might be illegal at certain stages of the application process for the employer to request information on your race/national origin/age/familial status/immigration status/etc, but it ain't illegal for you to put it on there. Not sure why you'd want to though!


Just a cautionary tale... Like you say, it's not at all illegal to volunteer "excess" information, but it can hurt your chances. I sent a copy of my European (i.e. UK) format CV to the US head office after I had been hired by a US based company in Germany.

One of the company executives accused me of providing extraneous information (regarding my age, and marital status it was - common, in fact mandatory, on a European CV at the time) in order to be able to sue them if they hadn't hired me or if they fired me later on. (In fact, I did get fired from that company - and I did soak them for a "severance" bonus I wasn't legally entitled to... but it had nothing to do with discrimination or what was or wasn't on my CV.  )
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Heather82 said:


> Thanks to all for your advice,
> 
> I'd love to have a job lined up before I go but part of me wants to have a bit of a look around first before I commit to somewhere and perhaps just get bar/ restaurant (hopefully don't need CV for that) work to tide me over initially as I know my money won't go far. I think though like you say if I get my CV out to some companies then hopefully I will have at least some contacts and maybe even an interview when I do go. I'm quite keen on Chicago so perhaps I should focus there to start with.
> 
> ...


Bar work and restaurant work are going to be increasingly difficult to find if this recession continues like it has done. 

The community/charity work is generally a good thing on a resume, especially for someone with limited work experience (i.e. just about anyone in their 20's). Traditionally, employers like to see evidence that someone worked their way through university - supposed to make you appreciate a white collar job more and taught you the "value of a dollar." Charity or other community work is a means of demonstrating that you take initiative and go beyond the bare minimum of what is required.

Contact the American Youth Hostel Association Hostels to reserve in the United States, USA with accommodations in New York, Chicago, San Francisco, California, Miami, Washington DC, Boston Hostelling International USA - US Hostelling Stamp for info on hostels. They're really meant for those who are backpacking, rather than providing serious accommodation over a longer term. I think many hostels have limits on how long you can stay (like 2 or 3 nights, tops) and some make you clear out during the day - they're only open from 4 or 5 in the afternoon until 8 or 9 am. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Stay in your job in the UK. Moving to the US would be a terrible idea. Here's why:

You really don't have any money saved up. If you're planning on playing tourist, your 3,000 pounds is about $4,440 here. That will last you a little while, but then you'll be broke. Your idea of getting a "bar" job is a non-starter. First, there are none to be had - people being laid-off from their real jobs are taking those left and right. Second, bar jobs pay next to nothing - minimum wage + tips. Our minimum wage laws are far less generous than in the UK/Europe. People here don't make the kind of money you may think they do, especially if you're living outside a large city. We also don't really have youth "hostels" here - maybe a few in places like New York, etc. It's mostly hotels/motels, and that will cost you. We don't really have a tradition of young people wandering around the country for months on end with a backpack.

I'm going to be really honest with you - the economy in the US stinks right now. People are being laid-off by the thousands. Although our unemployment rate is lower than the UK/Europe, it's still bad and getting worse. Obama isn't going to fix it anytime soon.

Keep you job - stay home. Maybe visit here for a week on vacation.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree w/American Guy. Things are hard here. Not likely to get significantly better in the next decade. And that money is next to nothing here.... getting a job takes a long time. 

I have a college degree and 10 years of industry experience and have been unemployed for 2 years. My sister has a postgrad degree and just found, after 3 years, a job earning very little. People with postgrad degrees are the ones waiting tables and tending bar - it's very competitive.

If you're absolutely determined, I would look in Arizona and Texas - they are maintaining moderate job growth while everyone else is struggling. I'd pick a college town because there are lots of advertisements for roommates so you don't have to pay $1000/mo usd to have a place of your own. You absolutely have to have a car here, though, there's not a public transport infrastructure except in very large cities.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Another thing is that as a US citizen you are supposed to file a tax return every year. Citizens are taxed on their world-wide income. Since you are just getting your social security number, I assume you haven't been filing. I don't know if it makes a difference that you never lived in the US as an adult, but if you get a job in the US, the IRS may start wondering where those back tax returns (apparently they only do the last three years) are.


----------



## minasparadise (Dec 5, 2008)

ote=Heather82;82453]Hi all

Hope you can help, I just need some general advice or a reality check. I'm British, 26 and have lived in the UK all my life apart from the first 6months when I was born in the US (my parents were working out there for a few years). This means I have US citizenship, I have my US passport and I'm currently applying for my Social Security number.

I have wanted to move to the US for years but only now do I feel ready to do it. I have set May 2009 as my deadline and I have booked flights to NYC (I don't plan to stick around in NY).

My concern is basically that I don't have a plan yet and: -

- I have no friends or relatives in the US 
- The current unemployment rates scare me 

So what I want to know is am I taking a very stupid risk if I go over to the states in the current climate? I currently work as a marketing exec in London where I'm happy and the salary is good. I just want to experience america, not too fussy as to where. At the end of the day I'm single with no ties and I feel I'll never forgive myself if I don't at least give it a shot.

Ideally I'd like to do the tourist/traveller bit initially and then look for a job. I will have about £3000 capital.

If anyone could advise me on the best way to do this. Am I taking a big risk not having a job lines up before I go? Are there any places/ cities I should focus on that perhaps have a lower unemployment rate? Any resources or advice that might be of use I'd be extremely grateful!!

Thanks all[/quote]

Hi Heather

How you will do in the US depends on what you want out of it.
I agree on the employment situation and the fact that you will need way more money to visit or start a new life here, but I disagree on several other of your replies.
1. Most all towns big and small have public transportation and unless you want to visit or live way out in the hills you do not need a car.
2. If you live in any college town you will find roomate situations where credit is not a factor.
3. Reality check, it sucks but it's a fact, if you are cute/pretty and you have experience not only can you get a job in a bar but you can also make some nice tips( 2 to 3hundred a night ). It just depends on where you look for work, if you work in a crappy bar you get crappy tips. The consumption of alcohol increases during a recession and bars are a booming. Liquor is recession proof. 
4. Experience matters more than a resume in certain job markets, ask any graduate.

Travel and have fun and do plan ahead, but listen to your gut more than anything and you will do what is right for you. You may want to start in Ashland, Oregon it is a beautiful and diverse town. Home of Southern Oregon University, Mt. Ashland Ski Resort and the famous Shakespeare Festival. And yes there are hostels here. Besides what is the worst that can happen; You have to call your parents to get you back home.
Good Luck


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys...how you all doing? I want to move to the USA one day. Can anybody help me out how to gain entry? I have a degree in Business and Computing and I am from England, UK. I have applied for an internship in the USA to allow myself to gain working experience for a company in Boston, MA. If the Internship is successful could the company itself sign you up permanently and allow you to stay longer than the 12 month period?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

heather

i'm surprised at some of the glass half empty type replies here. Yes the economy is bad but a job search on monster dot com for marketing exec currently results in 697 positions.

Moving will be a risk but you can minimize it drastically by finding a job before you go or at least starting a search immediately when you get here and not doing the tourist thing first.

I moved came over i was 21 with 2 suitcases and a few grand but i had a job and visa secured before i left. I would say your choice of where to live will be huge factor in how happy you would be living here. You have a huge advantage in being a citizen in that if you loose a job you are immediately eligible to start another one or diversify if you can't find an exact match. 

I know its hard to leave your comfort zone. Only you know how strong your dream of moving to the US really is. I know many many people who would love to be in your shoes right now. 

good luck with everything


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Generally speaking, I think location is key. Obviously, depressed Michigan where I live is going to be very different than Texas in just about every way.

These cities are rated as "high growth" right now: High-growth cities with relocation interest

Of those, I would search and see which has a growing job field that you are interested in -- and by growing I mean faster than the national average.

Then of those cities that have growth and the jobs, I'd research and see what has the most reasonable cost of living in proportion to the salary you expect. 

And, if you don't plan on getting a car right off, I'd choose one with adequate transportation infrastructure that you could manage until you get some money saved.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't count on public transportation. St. Petersburg, Florida has a bus system. It has only a few routes, and the buses run about once per hour. I was in a MacDonald's once, when meone living in a homeless shelter came in to apply. She was asked if they had reliable transportation and replied that, yes, she did. She would be taking the bus. The interviewing manager then told her that buses weren't reliable, and she would need a car or a reliable person to provide transportation. And this is in a town where it doesn't even rain for five months of the year, and it never snows. And there is only one neighborhood I know of where you can easily walk to a supermarket or pharmacy. Some places are miles from a bus line.

Where I grew up in Pennsylvania, back when buses were much more prevalent in small towns, we had one bus that ran every couple of hours down the main street providing town to town transportation. Even many big cities are difficult to live in without a car.

If you are in a town where buses come by every five or ten minutes, and cover all of the town, you will be sorely disappointed in the public transportion in the US. Much of it, like the DC subway system, is designed on the assumption that those outside of the city proper will drive to the subwas station and leave their cars there.


----------



## Kbry (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive read this forum for many years, moved my wife here from the uk with some advice from it and have never registered or posted here however a ton of this info is just plain bad advice. bar and restaurant work is available on a regular basis most any place in this country and your UK accent will most likely get you better tips and immediate employment with top restaurants, matter of fact in the transition between the uk and usa my wife made almost double what she made in the uk as a lecturer waiting tables. Second all your qualifications listed will get you an interview at which time you can explain what the equiv qualifications are, so not an issue either. Third yes the economy is bad however it isnt bad everywhere, and it isnt near as bad as the uk right now , stay away from the huge cities like chicago and the money you have will last you some time to get out and travel a bit, rental cars are not that expensive when done on a weekly rate as long as you agree to return it back to the same place as you rented it, you can get unlimited miles as well, we put close to 6000 miles on a ford expedition in a 3 week period of time and had a total blast for less then 1500 dollars , dont think a 26 year old would care about staying at a marriott and instead find a best western or a comfort inn, in transit find a rest area. renting an apt in a big city is quite expensive yes, we live in the virginia beach area and you can rent here for under 600 a month and thats in a very nice area, no credit will only require that you leave a deposit not keep you from being able to rent. It will be semi tough with no credit to buy a car but after you are employed it can be done through any major dealer,we dont have the public transportation you have i the uk so you will absoluteely need to be able to afford to rent a car during the job search ,my wife got ford financing with absolutey zero credit to buy her explorer after only a 3 week work history as a waiteress which she also had no experience doing but had no problem finding employment. All in all I think I covered it and apologize for the rant and I wont post or even come here again but I hope some people read this who are really in need of good advice, this forum is full of 80 percent very very very bad advice. If you need to know something legal cal an attourney and there advice is free or even better yet call the uscis and they will guide you in the right direction


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Those offering advice along the lines of, "Sure...move to the US...everything will be just great," are either delusional or smoking something we sent people to jail for here in the US.

First, about those alleged "bar" jobs that are out there that supposedly pay several hundred dollars a night in tips - they don't exist unless you're a stripper. The average bar job pays minimum wage (around $6-7 hour), and you'll make SOME tips, but not $200/night. In so-called "college" towns, those jobs are already held by students and locals. In this economy, if you think you'll just waltz into a steady job just because you have a British accent and a decent face, you're wrong. You'll probably find some part-time, minimum wage job that won't be worth your time. Yes, our employment situation is probably better than Europe, but it's only heading down, not up. Plus, you'll have to pay taxes here, so you're going to lose 30% of what you make from the outset (including tips).

Second, $4000 isn't going to last very long here. Why? In order for the OP to get the kind of job they're looking for, they will HAVE to be near a large city. That's expensive. They will HAVE to have a car - public transit here in the US is a joke - it doesn't exist outside the really large cities. A bus that comes every 2 hours or so isn't "transit" - it's a donkey cart. Americans drive - our country is too spread out, too distant to live without a car. Los Angeles - everyone drives because the so-called "subway" is a joke. So, without a car you are shackled to the big cities, and that's expensive.

Third, the people saying that interviews just fall from the sky and you'll be able to explain your equivalencies are kidding. There are, today, thousands of applicants for every job out there. You're not going to get interviewed. MY wife (born and bred here in the USA) has a doctorate and more than a decade of experience in her chosen field. She's been applying for jobs for more than 6 months now - not a single interview. That's reality.


----------



## Heather82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, your advice is much appreciated and has been a real eye-opener. Although I have to say I don't really know what to make of all the vastly contradicting opinions!!

So I think it's safe to say that it's not wise for me to just go over there and see what happens. I've not been made redundant yet so would like to hold on to my current job for a while. Plan is just this, I'm going to visit NYC in May for a few days as a tourist (on my own though not sure how fun that'll be!!) and then hopefully visit friends of family in Boston. This has come about through my Uncle's old business partner and there is a chance a job opportunity might become available through a new company they have set up. I won't keep my hopes up but I think that this connection might be my only realistic hope of getting out there unless I become a millionaire suddenly!

So that's the situation for now, thanks again to all.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Heather82 said:


> Thanks to everyone, your advice is much appreciated and has been a real eye-opener. Although I have to say I don't really know what to make of all the vastly contradicting opinions!!
> 
> So I think it's safe to say that it's not wise for me to just go over there and see what happens. I've not been made redundant yet so would like to hold on to my current job for a while. Plan is just this, I'm going to visit NYC in May for a few days as a tourist (on my own though not sure how fun that'll be!!) and then hopefully visit friends of family in Boston. This has come about through my Uncle's old business partner and there is a chance a job opportunity might become available through a new company they have set up. I won't keep my hopes up but I think that this connection might be my only realistic hope of getting out there unless I become a millionaire suddenly!
> 
> So that's the situation for now, thanks again to all.


Yep that sounds pretty much your only chance if moving there...i've done tons of research and it does it seems your best chance of moving and living there is a transfer with a company in the UK. Or studying could be another option too.


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

I was your age when I came here-flew to New York hated it got on a bus to Fla-lived in Key West 12 years-started off as a painter-easily hidden job-did all sorts of work -just saying -don't try to get a "good" job-just one to get by-and I I were you I'd head south-the people are generally more friendly and you don't need a cv on a job to get by-your young live a little.Youth hostels usually have notice boards with room mates wanted or jobs available.
If you want credit it only took me 9 months to get enough points to buy 2 houses-you just have to secure a loan/pay it off /borrow again/pay it offetc. etc-I was never asked for anything but a deposit when renting -and theres still people hiring all the time around here-JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Heather82 said:


> Thanks to everyone, your advice is much appreciated and has been a real eye-opener. Although I have to say I don't really know what to make of all the vastly contradicting opinions!!
> 
> So I think it's safe to say that it's not wise for me to just go over there and see what happens. I've not been made redundant yet so would like to hold on to my current job for a while. Plan is just this, I'm going to visit NYC in May for a few days as a tourist (on my own though not sure how fun that'll be!!) and then hopefully visit friends of family in Boston. This has come about through my Uncle's old business partner and there is a chance a job opportunity might become available through a new company they have set up. I won't keep my hopes up but I think that this connection might be my only realistic hope of getting out there unless I become a millionaire suddenly!
> 
> So that's the situation for now, thanks again to all.


Be a little bit cautious about the getting a job through a new company my Uncle's old business partner just set up. Sometimes business owners find out the hard way that getting work authorization for a foreigner in the US is harder than you'd think. If it works out, great - but there is a certain amount of expense and hassle that the employer has to go through and if this is the first time the employer has tried such a thing, it might not work out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Heather82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Bev, not sure why that would be an issue, as mentioned in my original post I am a US citizen so just need to get my SS number sorted.


----------



## omgirl03 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Research!*

Hi Heather,
A good research tool for your trip, expenses, job hunting, is an internet search of cheapest + us cities. It will list cities where rent and the cost of living are lowest. You can then check job listings on monster and other job list sites for jobs in those cities. Austin, TX is actually a really good city with a great college, jobs, and well priced apartment rentals. No, I don't live there--and I'm not from Texas. It came up on a search I did as one of the top cities.
A word of warning; New York is extremely expensive and so is San Francisco. To make your money last while a paycheck catches up with you--find cheaper cities with lots to do!!
I wish you good luck and a happy stay in the U.S.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Heather82 said:


> Hi Bev, not sure why that would be an issue, as mentioned in my original post I am a US citizen so just need to get my SS number sorted.


Sorry, I forgot that you've got your citizenship already. (Don't always have the time to check back to the first post of the thread...) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey-I know someone -from Stevenage -who lives in Key West,in a very nice condo and rents a room for $750 a month-available mid April-so if you're ready....!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jenhanjo said:


> Hey-I know someone -from Stevenage -who lives in Key West,in a very nice condo and rents a room for $750 a month-available mid April-so if you're ready....!!!


Holy smoke! You should be able to buy a condo in Florida for $750 at the moment!


----------



## jenhanjo (Feb 13, 2009)

yea-actually she'll pay you to take over her payments!!


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

Heather82 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you can help, I just need some general advice or a reality check. I'm British, 26 and have lived in the UK all my life apart from the first 6months when I was born in the US (my parents were working out there for a few years). This means I have US citizenship, I have my US passport and I'm currently applying for my Social Security number.
> 
> ...


Hi Heather, My husband and I live in south Florida and it is HORRIBLE down here. I would advice getting a job lined up before you move. Jobs are very difficult to come by. Sorry to be the voice of doom and gloom, but I would hate for you to leave a good stable job and be unable to find anything in the States. It really is bad here and projected to get worse. I am in the healthcare field and many hospitals are on a hiring freeze. I do wish you the best. Sorry to sound so negative.


----------



## COWA (Mar 11, 2009)

*Good places for marketeers in the US*

Hi Heather
I have been living in the US near Detroit for 2 years. I too have been working in the marketing & sales area in Germany and Switzerland for 14 years. It seems difficult right now in places where job losses are extremely high - e.g. here in Michigan where hundreds of Marketeers compete against each other. But if you are good, you will always find something. I would expect that the silicon valley, CA, Houston, Texas, Denver CO, or the Eastern States (Boston, NY, Washington DC) are still good places to go to and also exciting for singles. The current crisis only shows that marketeers and sales people are extremely important for consumer companies.

Good luck! 
Teresa 
COWA relocation Detroit




Heather82 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you can help, I just need some general advice or a reality check. I'm British, 26 and have lived in the UK all my life apart from the first 6months when I was born in the US (my parents were working out there for a few years). This means I have US citizenship, I have my US passport and I'm currently applying for my Social Security number.
> 
> ...


----------

